

Obama Administration Announces Massive Piracy Crackdown - jayro
http://www.dailytech.com/Obama+Administration+Announces+Massive+Piracy+Crackdown/article18815.htm

======
byoung2
_"It's smash and grab, no different than a guy walking down Fifth Avenue and
smashing the window at Tiffany's and reaching in and grabbing what's in the
window."_

Except that it's not...stealing jewels from a store deprives the original
owner of physical property. Downloading torrent of the latest Jay-Z album
(that I would never have bought anyway) doesn't take any "ice" off of Jay-Z's
wrists. The former is theft, the latter is copyright infringement.

As the article mentions, piracy may actually help the economy. If I download
that Jay-Z album and tell 3 friends how great it is, they may actually buy it,
or even better, buy some concert tickets to see Jay-Z in concert (where he
makes more money from merchandise sales).

